# كل من يسأل عن ال curves يدخل مشكورا



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 مارس 2009)

كل من يسأل عن المنحنيات يدخل هنا :75:


----------



## n6010 (26 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اولاً اود ان اشكرك على هذه الحجات القيمة فى حساب curves وهذا مجهود منك 

وثانيا اود شرح هذه المواد باللغة العربى 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام يونس (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور
عمل رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdolkadr (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخ عبد الباقي على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## garary (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور
عمل رائع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى عامر (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير عوض (30 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## الهندسي 80 (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (1 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك بالخير 
اخوك ناصر


----------



## المساح10 (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور مهندس عبدالباقى على جميع المشاركات 
وعلى فكرة متابع جميع مشاركاتك بالمنتدى
واسال الله العلى القدير ان يوفقك فى دينك ودنياك وعملك 
واكرر شكرى


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (2 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل المساح 10 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,الله يجزيك ألف خير وانا بالمقابل متابع مواضيعك وماشاء الله ربنا يزيدك علما فى دينك ودنياك اشكرا جدا واتمنى ان اتعرف عليك وياليتك كنت فى المدينة حتى يسهل التواصل بيننا.


----------



## محمد مساح (5 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هالمجهود


----------



## مساح جديد (5 أبريل 2009)

n6010 قال:


> اولاً اود ان اشكرك على هذه الحجات القيمة فى حساب curves وهذا مجهود منك
> 
> وثانيا اود شرح هذه المواد باللغة العربى
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
نتمنى ان يكون الشرح بالعربي :80:
وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud khalid (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم المساح 10 جزاك الله الف خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## خالد قريسو (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## nile bird (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## زغلى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس عبدالباقى على جميع المشاركات


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير يا اخى الكريم


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 ديسمبر 2009)

:78:مشكوووور جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## علي طه2 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله والحمدلله ارجو ارسال معلومات عن طريقة حساب super elevation للطرق


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## السيد يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## khaled khalaf (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا وجزاك الله الف خيرا*​


----------



## ahmadj5 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك


----------



## gmd dawoud (10 ديسمبر 2009)

دائما عودتنا علي الجديد جزاك الله خيرا جمال داود مظلات الحرم النبوي الشريف


----------



## mostafammy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad albna (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس عبدالباقي على المعلومات القيمة وجازاك الله كل خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .
علماً انني مطلع على جميع مشاركاتك تقريباً . لو تكرمت رسمة توضيحية توضع عليها الرموز للتوضيح فقط . الان بعض الرموز قد تختلف من دولة الى دولة . هل هذا البرنامج ثابت او مجرد معادلات ممكن ان تتغير ولو عن طريق الخطأ . بمعنى اخر هل المعادلات محمية غير قابلة للتغيير كبرنامج . وشكراً


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى احمد البنا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , جزاك الله كل خير ,برامج الاكسل عموما بتكون محميه اى لايمكنك تغيير شى فى قاعدة بياناته وهى تحتوى اى البرامج على خانات تعبأ حسب معطيات مشروعك المعين ومن ثم تنتج المطلوب


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

مشكورين اخوانا علي المجهود وبارك الله لكم


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمود غندور (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر جدااااااااا على هزا العمل الرائع:1:


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (12 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كمال اسعد (8 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علياء على حمدى (8 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع


----------



## lookingfor (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عاشق المساحة (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور من كل قلبي مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور​


----------



## abdo.satar (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخوه الكرام

اسئل عن برنامج land des top وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عادل العوض (8 مارس 2010)

واللة كلام جميل وعمل رائع بارك اللة لك وفيك


----------



## محمد سعيد m (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر لجهدك


----------



## عزت محروس (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## تافكه (10 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجازيك كنت ادور على من تحت الارض الله يجازيك


----------



## civil devel (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررر يسلمووووووو


----------



## MOTAZ73 (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## الجوهرجي (9 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (9 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (9 مايو 2012)

الف شكر كلك زوق​


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (22 مايو 2013)

بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك واكرم على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 
صلاة تشرح بها صدورنا وتسهل بها امورنا

وتيسر بها عسرنا وتقضى بها وطرنا وتفغر بها وزرنا

وترفع بها ذكرنا وتدفع بها ضرناوتجبر بها كسرنا

وتغنى بها فقرنا وتطيل بها عمرنا وتنور بها قبرنا

وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ​


----------



## كبل (23 مايو 2013)

​الف شكر​


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ 
​


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> كل من يسأل عن المنحنيات يدخل هنا :75:



شكرا على الملف جاري التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

